# Is Personality Susceptible to change? - Survey



## Ray J (Mar 20, 2011)

alright while further in research, I am continually learning new things.









I like the info presented in this vid' so this is where I currently stand


----------



## Feral sheep (May 13, 2011)

of course. my personality has changed through out my life. many people have commented on that. I have been told that Im too forceful, too analytical and before I used be easy going, soft spoken, much more kind.


----------

